# Current Priority Processing?



## LisaJoi (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi All, 

I see there is a thread for current Visa processing times from within the UK, but I dont see one fron outside the UK, specifically from within the US using priority sesrvice. I'm just curious to know what other people are currently experiencing.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It's 37 working days for non-priority settlement applications. With priority they no longer promise typical time, only that your package will be placed ahead of others in the queue. Before that it used to take around 48 hours before the July change in visa rules.


----------



## Mervinia N (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi, we've just sent our priority settlement application (from within the US) to NY and got the following email today saying:

"Priority Service:
Your application will be processed ahead of other visa applications. Under normal circumstances, non-settlement priority service applications will be processed within 48 hours. Settlement priority applications will be processed within 15 days (not including weekends or public holidays) from day of receipt at UK Border Agency visa section"

So it looks like they are still at 15 working days as their turnaround (which is the same turnaround listed on the website for the last few months before they stopped showing it). Unfortunately, with xmas and new year, it puts ours out to mid January for a decision but what's a few more days when it's (hopefully) going to mean my American will finally be on a one way flight to Blighty!


----------



## LisaJoi (Dec 3, 2012)

Thank you both for your replies. Joppa, I saw those standard issue times, but thank you for re-posting them here. I was, however, looking for interaction iwth people going through the same processes I am, that is, a forum for UK Visa seekers applying from the US, so we can compare notes. 

Mervinia, thank you, your response was exactly the sort of thing I was looking for. I hope we can keep in touch during the process, and let each other know what we hear in the mean while. Best luck to you!


----------



## Mervinia N (Aug 28, 2011)

LisaJoi said:


> Mervinia, thank you, your response was exactly the sort of thing I was looking for. I hope we can keep in touch during the process, and let each other know what we hear in the mean while. Best luck to you!


Of course, that would be good  PM me if you need anything. We had to wait until I'd been in my job 6 months before we could apply which gave us plenty of time to understand just what was needed and how the process worked... just glad we've finally got to the application stage, nothing more to do but wait!


----------



## Tmw (Oct 15, 2012)

Day 17 now, awaiting my fiance's priority settlement visa. Received in New York on Nov 28th. Opened for processing November 29. Flight on Sunday, which is now looking threatened and a wedding at end January, also looking at risk . :-(


----------



## Mervinia N (Aug 28, 2011)

Tmw said:


> Day 17 now, awaiting my fiance's priority settlement visa. Received in New York on Nov 28th. Opened for processing November 29. Flight on Sunday, which is now looking threatened and a wedding at end January, also looking at risk . :-(


Oh, that's not good! Fingers crossed you hear soon, please let us know


----------



## LisaJoi (Dec 3, 2012)

Tmw said:


> Day 17 now, awaiting my fiance's priority settlement visa. Received in New York on Nov 28th. Opened for processing November 29. Flight on Sunday, which is now looking threatened and a wedding at end January, also looking at risk . :-(


That is VERY scary! I think I might have read somewhere if you have flights within a week, you could call them, but that might have actually been for passport processing, now that I think about it. Oh, good luck to you, and do let us know how it goes!

I am trying to close on my house by the end ofthe year, on top of the whole Visa thing, and trying to predict either is crazy.


----------



## Tmw (Oct 15, 2012)

They post on their FB that they don't prioritize based on travel dates. But we set that date and the entire wedding based on the 15 days and some slack days. 

To make it worse, we have people traveling from both the US, all over the UK and even SE Asia to be at the wedding. I just don't want to have to make that call to say your 2 grand flight needs to be postponed.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Tmw said:


> They post on their FB that they don't prioritize based on travel dates. But we set that date and the entire wedding based on the 15 days and some slack days.
> 
> To make it worse, we have people traveling from both the US, all over the UK and even SE Asia to be at the wedding. I just don't want to have to make that call to say your 2 grand flight needs to be postponed.


It's clearly stated on the UKBA website that it is not advisable to book travel before the visa is received. Additionally, it's stated that you can apply up to 3 months before you intend to travel.


----------



## reeree2525 (Jul 8, 2012)

I am not sure if I understand your question but I applied for my fiancee visa here in the US for the UK. It was mailed to me yesterday and took 16 days, not including weekends or holidays. We paid extra for the settlement priority service.


----------



## LisaJoi (Dec 3, 2012)

Tmw said:


> They post on their FB that they don't prioritize based on travel dates. But we set that date and the entire wedding based on the 15 days and some slack days.
> 
> To make it worse, we have people traveling from both the US, all over the UK and even SE Asia to be at the wedding. I just don't want to have to make that call to say your 2 grand flight needs to be postponed.


At least your wedding is slated for the end of January, so you still have a little wiggle room, eve if you don;t make it in time for Sunday's flight.


----------



## Tmw (Oct 15, 2012)

reeree2525 said:


> I am not sure if I understand your question but I applied for my fiancee visa here in the US for the UK. It was mailed to me yesterday and took 16 days, not including weekends or holidays. We paid extra for the settlement priority service.


So your application date was the same as my fiancé, also with priority


----------



## Tmw (Oct 15, 2012)

Just got the visa issued mail, so he will have to change his flight but at least it's on it's way. So excited now!


----------



## Mervinia N (Aug 28, 2011)

Tmw said:


> Just got the visa issued mail, so he will have to change his flight but at least it's on it's way. So excited now!


Hurray!! That's such good news, congratulations!  I hope you have a wonderful life together


----------



## Tmw (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you and good luck to all waiting.


----------



## LisaJoi (Dec 3, 2012)

Tmw said:


> Just got the visa issued mail, so he will have to change his flight but at least it's on it's way. So excited now!


Yay! Congrats - so happy for you both!!!


----------



## LisaJoi (Dec 3, 2012)

I sent my package off on Monday, via Express Mail, butthe post office has lost our package! I am in in massive panic, but hoping they find it this weekend. If they don't find it by next Friday, I have to get a replacement passport, and go through it all again. UGH! Thankfully, I kept copies of everything, but still, I'm not thrilled about the delay(s), obviously, or about re-entering all the info, etc.


----------



## Mervinia N (Aug 28, 2011)

LisaJoi said:


> I sent my package off on Monday, via Express Mail, butthe post office has lost our package! I am in in massive panic, but hoping they find it this weekend. If they don't find it by next Friday, I have to get a replacement passport, and go through it all again. UGH! Thankfully, I kept copies of everything, but still, I'm not thrilled about the delay(s), obviously, or about re-entering all the info, etc.


oh jeez, how frustrating! Did you track it or just normal post? Let's hope it turns up safe and sound at it's destination *crosses fingers*


----------



## Tmw (Oct 15, 2012)

Very frustrating, but although the email was sent last Friday, the " next business day delivery" didn't happen on Monday and he had to abandon his new flight on Christmas Eve. Ups don't seem to have any record of it. Just hoping that the ukba in New York forgot to send it on Friday, rather than it's got lost.


----------



## Tmw (Oct 15, 2012)

Still not arrived. Is anyone aware of any delays in dispatching issued visas from ukba New York. He is about to miss another flight !


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Tmw said:


> Still not arrived. Is anyone aware of any delays in dispatching issued visas from ukba New York. He is about to miss another flight !


The New York consulate was closed 24th-26th December. As it's the holidays, it's likely that even when open they are not operating with a full staff.


----------



## Tmw (Oct 15, 2012)

Yes, I understand but it was issued Friday for next day delivery on Monday before they were off.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Tmw said:


> Yes, I understand but it was issued Friday for next day delivery on Monday before they were off.


Again, between the holidays and staffing it's likely that things are not running as efficiently as usual. I know that's not what you want to hear, but the reality is that things fall through the cracks in the run up to holiday breaks.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

And remember it's not UKBA that actually does the dispatching but WorldBridge.


----------



## Tmw (Oct 15, 2012)

Joppa said:


> And remember it's not UKBA that actually does the dispatching but WorldBridge.


Ok thanks. I didn't know that. He emailed worldbridge yesterday and the response received said read the tracking update. But it wasnt a clear answer at all.


----------



## LisaJoi (Dec 3, 2012)

Well, good news and bad news. First the good - the application package that the US mail lost finally got there on Friday - slowest Express Pacakage ever - 2 weeks! We received proof that the Consulate signed for it on FRIDAY morning, fabulous! BUT, we still haven't gotten the email fromt he consulate saying they have our package. I know they have had some holidays, but still...

Anyway, I just looked at the Visa application stuff to see if there was a number I could call to make sure they are processing our stuff, since we still don't have an email saying they have it, and I noticed that I was supposed to put the priority processing payment recieipt number on the outer package, and I sure didn't do that. I wrote that it was a priority package, but didn't put the number. Do you think that will matter?


----------



## Tmw (Oct 15, 2012)

Turns out there was an issue that the ukba neglected to tell us even after issuing the visa approval. 
Promises made of next day delivery three times.


----------



## Mervinia N (Aug 28, 2011)

LisaJoi said:


> Well, good news and bad news. First the good - the application package that the US mail lost finally got there on Friday - slowest Express Pacakage ever - 2 weeks! We received proof that the Consulate signed for it on FRIDAY morning, fabulous! BUT, we still haven't gotten the email fromt he consulate saying they have our package. I know they have had some holidays, but still...
> 
> Anyway, I just looked at the Visa application stuff to see if there was a number I could call to make sure they are processing our stuff, since we still don't have an email saying they have it, and I noticed that I was supposed to put the priority processing payment recieipt number on the outer package, and I sure didn't do that. I wrote that it was a priority package, but didn't put the number. Do you think that will matter?


It's the word Priority that they look for. We wrote 'priority settlement' on our package and got an email the day after it was signed for to say that it had been received. Maybe with the Jan 1st holiday, it's a bit delayed?


----------



## LisaJoi (Dec 3, 2012)

Mervinia N said:


> It's the word Priority that they look for. We wrote 'priority settlement' on our package and got an email the day after it was signed for to say that it had been received. Maybe with the Jan 1st holiday, it's a bit delayed?


Hi Mervinia, I sure hope that is the case! I did write "Priority" on it, so hopefully that is all it takes. I thought they would have emailed the sme day, too, but who know? I am hoping it was just the holiday that delayed the email, too. I've been checking my junk mail compulsively! Thinking that even if it didn't come Friday, that it should have come yesterday. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Mervinia N (Aug 28, 2011)

Fingers crossed for you! 
Our 15 working days is up a week on Monday (14th) and the wait is becoming unbearable we're hoping my fiancé can be here for the weekend of 19th/20th Jan but it seems that priority is about 17 days atm so might not make it but we can hope! As long as he gets here....


----------



## Tmw (Oct 15, 2012)

Mervinia N said:


> Fingers crossed for you!
> Our 15 working days is up a week on Monday (14th) and the wait is becoming unbearable we're hoping my fiancé can be here for the weekend of 19th/20th Jan but it seems that priority is about 17 days atm so might not make it but we can hope! As long as he gets here....


My fiances priority visa was issued on day 18. 
Unfortunately, as we have just discovered , the passport has gone missing at the ukba. 
We have now had to postpone our wedding.


----------



## Mervinia N (Aug 28, 2011)

Tmw said:


> My fiances priority visa was issued on day 18.
> Unfortunately, as we have just discovered , the passport has gone missing at the ukba.
> We have now had to postpone our wedding.


Oh no  I'm so sorry to hear that, I hope it's found and you'll be together and married soon! 
One day (maybe... in a few years...) you'll look back and not want to scream and shudder when you think about it


----------



## Tmw (Oct 15, 2012)

Mervinia N said:


> Oh no  I'm so sorry to hear that, I hope it's found and you'll be together and married soon!
> One day (maybe... in a few years...) you'll look back and not want to scream and shudder when you think about it


I hope so! 

If they had provided that story in the first place, we would have been fine. A scramble , yes. But not had to postpone.


----------



## LisaJoi (Dec 3, 2012)

Tmw said:


> My fiances priority visa was issued on day 18.
> Unfortunately, as we have just discovered , the passport has gone missing at the ukba.
> We have now had to postpone our wedding.


How horrible! The rate at which things go missing is terrifying. I'll add this to my list of things to have nightmares over. ;-)

I hope they locate the passport VERY soon, and get that back to your fiance immediately. So sorry you've had to delay plans - not fun!


----------



## LisaJoi (Dec 3, 2012)

Mervinia N said:


> It's the word Priority that they look for. We wrote 'priority settlement' on our package and got an email the day after it was signed for to say that it had been received. Maybe with the Jan 1st holiday, it's a bit delayed?


Mirvinia, on the email you received, who was the email from? I'd like to do a search of my email box, just in case.


----------



## Mervinia N (Aug 28, 2011)

The email was from [email protected]
The subject was 
UNCLASSIFIED: Priority UK Visa application received

I hope you hear soon


----------



## LisaJoi (Dec 3, 2012)

Mervinia N said:


> The email was from NEYOZV[email protected]
> The subject was
> UNCLASSIFIED: Priority UK Visa application received
> 
> I hope you hear soon


Ok, thanks. Nothing so far, but hopeful!


----------

